# 28" Zilla's On 14" Rims With 2" Lift?



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

I want to see some pictures of brute's with this setup? Are there any out there??? Thanks


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't have a pic of it, but my buddy Gary has a 07 750 with 28 zillas on 14 nukes. He doesn't run a lift at all.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

i got 28's on 12's with no lift, if your wondering if its a clearance issue. I have plenty of space to spare.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

just what you wanted...28" Zilla's on 14" ITP ss 112 and a highlifter 2" lift...


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

I just put 28's and a RDC lift in my Brute. It all worked out great.
Only thing I went with 12'S for the added rim protection.

Here's a pic


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry forgot the attachment


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

It should be ok now


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

28-9-14 all the way around on msa troopers, 2 in highlifter signature lift with the springs all the way down.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

welcome


----------

